

Zuckerberg admits fallibility over Gmail block - BlazingFrog
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/17/zuckerberg_on_google_api_spat/

======
shib71
I can understand why he's equivocal. Facebook has pushed the social graph as
far as it has by becoming the medium it manifests in - and in so doing has put
itself in a culpable position. The people who use it can now blame Facebook
for things that were once their own stupid fault. And through publicity and
hype they have become the new privacy whipping boy. Any decision they make
will be criticised. There is something to be said for artificially prolonging
the debate in order to encourage a more organic consensus.

